# Template for a complex moulding or profile



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Another way to get the shapes precisely* 
Rather than a contour or profile gauge is to make a Bondo template:
I used to make these in the automotive design studios to make a duplicate on the right or left side of the cars. A rough template was made out of 3/8 th in thick stock just wide and long enough to capture the profile desired. A piece of masking tape was placed over the area to be duplicated or profiled. A small amount of Bondo was mixed up with the fast setting hardener, applied to the edge of the template and squeezed onto the taped strip.This was held in place or secured until the Bondo set up, usually just a few minutes. Then the template with it's Bondo profile could be gently pulled off and traced onto another piece depending if you wanted the male or female part. This pretty much exactly duplicates the shape, corners, curves and dimensions. FYI, :yes: bill


----------

